# Rally II Wheels



## storms (Jan 8, 2013)

Attaching the center caps--am I missing something? Do the locking of the center caps work as simply as screwing down the locking nut (on the center screw) to hold the metal plate against inside? It just seems like the center cap could spin that way. 
Any help on how these center caps attach to the rally II wheels is appreciated. I'm a novice.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, the new (reproduction) caps are attached with the locking plate.
Once you tighten the lock nut, the caps won't spin.

The original design used a 3-pronged spring clip.


----------



## storms (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks JMT455--


----------

